# New member - possible IBS-C and partial bowel obstruction?



## mjonis (Jan 22, 2016)

I've been to my Primary care twice (once Jan 4th, once again today). I have an appt. with the Gastroenterologist but the soonest I can get in is Feb. 9th.

Maybe around Nov/Dec (not sure when as I thought no big deal), I noticed when I layed down at night, I'd have a sensation of a small gas bubble under my left rib (maybe an inch under). Then I started getting some crampy/inflammation feeling in my stomach and thought maybe it was gastritis or something, so started on Prilosec. During this time my bowel habits changed a bit from "normal" (maybe every other day) to a lose stool with lots of gas. Had a lot of cramping, so thought diahreah, and took half an immodium (I only take half because even that small amount usually binds me up for 2-4 days). While that sorta helped with the cramps, I didn't have a bowel movement for 2 days. Saw that doc on the 4th and mentioned that my stool was loose, but not diahhreah, and felt like a gas bubble under my left rib. He prodded a bit and said I may have IBS and suggested Miralax. Third day on Miralax, I started some bowel movements, maybe twice/day, small and loose/gassy (not firm, so a little messy).

by 5th day I was having 3-6 stools/day but they were very small and very loose (like a cow pie). On Monday the 11th I probably had like 15 movements and it was like water. so I stopped the Miralax. Pain underneath left rib cage went away, but a few days later, got a pain in the lower left abdomen (maybe just above, to the right of the hip bone). Feels like a "stitch" in the side, to be honest. Bowel movements "firmed" up a bit, but were tiny and small. Like when you squeeze a tube of toothpaste. So I went on BRAT for 2 days (Banan, Rice, Toast, but no applesauce). Woke up one morning feeling very "full" down there and when I pressed, on the lower left abdomen, could feel a hardness/firmness. I had to sit/strain a bit and had 2 small movements, but they were formed (not hard though) but not very big in diameter. Later that day had another movement (small) and felt better. Had a third later in the evening, although that was a little more loose.

Things were pretty well after that in terms of feeling. No cramping, but a little bit of constant "pressure" in the lower left abdominal area. Made appointment with gastro on Tuesday, the 19th of January but again, can't get in until Feb 9th. I had a colonoscopy around October of 2014. they found 2 small polyps that were benign. (I'm 43, BTW). I had the colonoscopy because mom has stage 4 colon cancer.

On Wed, the 20th felt very bloaty and had a LOT of gas. But was passing it quite well. Had some fish (tilapia) with steamed zuchini, a few pieces of broccoli, and some carrot slices.

Wed. night felt very crampy, lots of diahreah (well loose stool). Maybe 4-5. Haven't pooped since, but still passing gas.

Saw doctor today, said he still thinks it's IBS, and as long as passing gas/stool I should be OK until the appt. with the gastro. Said I probably have the constipation type and that the colon is probably full of stool and that's the pain/discomfort.

Said to try Metamucil and only do the Miralax again if I haven't had any movement for 3-4 days (so we'll see how tonight goes). Yesterday I just had Banana, rice, and toast again.

I did ask about partial bowel obstruction and he agreed that it's possible (full of stool) and that the body is trying to pass what it can around. He said more than likely the GE will order a colonoscopy and that the prep will clear everything out and I'll feel better.

Is it possible to have a partial bowel obstruction due to IBS-C?

I did ask if the prep could cause damage if there's a blockage and Primary doc said it shouldn't, but I don't know.

IF I had to guess (BTW, the rectum is not full, I checked--as gross as it sounds--at least as far as I could put a finger up there), the blockage is in the sigmoid colon?

If the pain gets worse or I stop, I'll go to the ER.

What about a CT scan?

I kinda want to clear stuff out *now* rather than wait 2 1/2 more weeks, but I don't dare try the colon prep on my own in case it ruptures something.

I can certainly do clear liquid diet for a day or two, but the Primary doc said I should continue to eat as long as my appetite wasn't affected.

NO nausea.

NO vomiting

NO blood in stool

I think that's all I can think of.

I'm not on any other medications (seasonal allergies). Never had anything like this before. Just out of the blue, BAM!

I do get heartburn every now and then, but I've learned to not eat late and lay down and that mostly fixes things. spicy foods do not bother me (other than they may be too hot for my mouth).

The only foods that bother me:

Corn (Yes, I have a corn allergy) but it's mostly whole corn that will cause some diahreah. Corn chips/tortilla/popcorn also bother me. corn syrup for some reason, does not, but I don't eat a lot of stuff like that anymore.

I've found that as I get older, greasy foods give me looser stool. Like pizza or Chinese food.

About 2 years ago I switched to South Beach diet to lose a little weight. Been on Phase 3 pretty much every since. typical breakfast (M-F): one Dannon Oikos yogurt (either blueberry, cherry, or vanilla with 2 tablespoons of granola). around 9:00 a.m. 1 1/2 cup of coffee. Lunch around 12:30 usually half a turkey sandwich (maybe 4oz of turkey breast, on one slice of whole wheat toast with low-fat mayo and one half piece of low-fat swiss cheese). Maybe a small salad with some (ok, 2-3 Tablespoons) of guacamole ranche or caesar or bluecheese dressing. Dinner around 6:30 usually some protein (boneless skinless chicken breast, fish like Tilapia or Salmon, but usually Tilapia, maybe hamburger or steak. Pork rarely). I almost always use brussel sprouts, broccoli, or green beans for my vegetables and I love them. Starting some mashed cauliflower now. Not usually a rice/pasta, but if there's rice, will have brown rice with wildrice mixed in. Also usually a salad (larger than what I have for lunch). Dessert may be a south beach flourless chocolate cake with some frozen yogurt.

However, around holidays, I kinda "fall off" the wagon and maybe eat more cookies/pies/cakes.

Dad has chronic and acute gastritis.

Any ideas/suggestions/questions I should ask either Primary or GE?

Thanks in advance!

--kevin


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi mjonis -

Not many people reply here so perhaps I can help? It sounds to me like you are genetically disposed to inheriting your father's gastritis, and that's what's "finally" happening. You think that may be it?

P.S. It said gastritis can be caused by excessive alcohol use. Do you drink?


----------



## mjonis (Jan 22, 2016)

flossy said:


> Hi mjonis -
> 
> Not many people reply here so perhaps I can help? It sounds to me like you are genetically disposed to inheriting your father's gastritis, and that's what's "finally" happening. You think that may be it?
> 
> P.S. It said gastritis can be caused by excessive alcohol use. Do you drink?


Hi Flossy.

Initially I thought gastritis, but with the full bowel (left colon only), and the constipation, I don't think that anymore. Usually with gastritis, you get stomach pain/inflammation almost immediately after eating. Dad has loss of appetite ( whereas I'm still hungry). I do drink occasionally. Probably more around the holidays. VERY rarely have more than 2 drinks because I'm a light-weight. Ironically, alcohol seems to help the cramping/pain I'm feeling (had a glass of wine with dinner last week).

I'm definitely sure there's a blockage, and it sounds like partial (I had a small intestine full blockage in 2001 after an appendectomy, and had to have an NGO tube for like 5 days before things cleared up, but that has/had totally different symptoms vs. large bowel obstruction).

I feel so full on the left side, I know there's stool in there (I was like: I'm eating all this food and hardly anything is coming out).

Wish I could poop and get it all cleared out.

We'll see how the next day or so goes.

Maybe just do a liquid diet for the next few days?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

A liquid diet seems like that would help, yes. I don't want to answer anything about the blockage because I don't have any experience with that, just CC (chronic constipation), and other things related to that.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just going to throw this out there. At times my IBS will flare, and I feel like I need to go, I feel constipated, etc. I have left lower pain, right above and about an inch back (sometimes over) from the left hipbone. When this happens I swear it feels like I have an obstruction in the left decending colon. Even gas (when I can get it out) sounds like a trumpet.. (swelling I suppose). i tried everything from heavy laxatives to miralax. I would end up just as you.. looser, mudpies, straight brown water to yellowish water. I swore many times I had a stool blockage and this was only what was coming around it (as you do). It never was the case, and tbh I was not eating enough to even have a stool blockage unless I had not gone for a week... but that feeling you know.

Anyway I have come to understand it is swelling inside that causes this, not stool. I also get more mucus when this occurs. There are things I can do like fennel tea to get rid of the gas/boat (which is a lot of the constipated feeling in my case), but ultimately only time will loosen things up and relieve this.

I am not saying this is your case, and always better to be safe than sorry, but in case your GI is like mine, and tells you it's just IBS... take miralax twice a day for a week, and then come back... this may help you. It is hard to feel constipated and like you need to go but cannot, and to accept the fact that you are not constipated but swollen internally. Just as it's hard when you are cramping and hurting, feeling way backed up and your docs tells you to just take 14 does of miralax, and to not bother coming in because I will just send you home with instructions to finish the week. Then of course after 2 days of miralax the spasms and cramps in the colon would start, cannot even imagine 7 days. It took me years to figure this out.


----------



## mjonis (Jan 22, 2016)

Well interesting developments. The pain got bad on Saturday, and I was convinced I had a blockage so I went to the ER. They gave me a CT scan (yay). This is where it gets interesting:

Radiology for Bowel:

No evidence of bowel obstruction. There is mild sigmoid diverticulosis. There is a focal area of circumferential wall thickening and luminal narrowing in the mid sigmoid colon measuring 1.1cm in length. There is mild pericolonic inflammatory stranding in the distal sigmoid/rectosigmoid region. No pneumatosis.

Impression:

Focal circumferential thickening and luminal narrowing of the mid sigmoid colon and mild pericolonic inflammatory stranding of the distal sigmoid colon.

This could be sequela of a mild sigmoid colitis or uncomplicated acute diverticulitis, or focal peristalsis. Colonoscopy recommended to exclude underlying mass if not recently performed.

But then the notes from the doctor in the ER state:

CT consistent with colitis vs. uncomplciated acute diverticulitis

Anyway, they got me on Cipro and Flagyl.

I have passed lots of gas and small soft stools (like when you squeeze out a tube of toothpaste). Feel like crap though.

No fever

No blood in stool (that I can see).

But generally feel "inflamed" in the abdominal area (could be gas, dunno).

Good news I got my GI appointment bumped up to next Tuesday.

Trying to research more. IBS can cause colitis? (I think so)


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure if it's caused by IBS, though I'm sure someone who knows more will probably be able to answer that properly. I'd say it can mimic the symptoms? As far as I know isn't colitis an inflammation in the colon?

Anyway I hope you manage to get some answers real soon. I actually have severe constipation and always am paranoid about obstructions or blockages, but as of yet I haven't had one.

Good luck with your appointment. I also have my follow up in Feb, so I will think of you!


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very interesting, please keep us updated. The "experts" say no, IBS will not cause inflammation (colitis), personally I don't buy it. I have thought for a year or more that yes it can, and does. Supposedly if you have inflammation you have IBD not IBS. I don't see how one can have excess mucus (like we with IBS do) and not have inflammation.

There are also many many cases of IBS turning into IBD (ulcerative colitis, etc). IMO this is from chronic inflammation that we aren't supposed to have. IMO chronic inflammation will cause a thickening of tissue... how can it not?


----------

